# FracturedDS Pirate Party Pics 2009



## FracturedDS (Sep 24, 2009)

Picture set 2


----------



## FracturedDS (Sep 24, 2009)

Picture Set 3


----------



## FracturedDS (Sep 24, 2009)

Picture Set 4

Sorry I dont have any of these posted on my website for hosting.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome job !!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Pretty freaking amazing! What did you use on the walls for the faux planks? I love it. And I love the bridge. And everything else.


----------



## FracturedDS (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks!. The Faux planks on the walls were all painted. We painted the boards 3 different colors and then we reverse cut wood grain in pink foam and used it as a big stamp on all the walls.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

That is amazing. I love the idea of the bridge. Crossing it sets the whole theme for the party. Great job! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## FracturedDS (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks, I wish I had a better picture of the water and fog under the bridge. 

What you cant see in the pictures is that we have speakers hidden in the ceiling playing swap sounds and we also used Sinister Scents Rainforest scent with a home made distribition system. It added a great effect.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice pictures! Your party looks like it was a blast


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

I threw a a Mardi Gras party this year on Fat Tuesday. My setup wasn't as elaborate as FracturedDS (awesome by the way), but I thought it was pretty awesome for a non Halloween setup. Check my photo albums for the pics.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Fracture Ds now that is one heck of a party that was amazing


----------



## FracturedDS (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks, I hope to get a video camera this year as pictures really dont seem to do it justice. We learned a lot last year and we are going to tear most of it down and do a different theme for this year.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

LOVE THE WALKWAY! very cool use of the camo netting


----------

